# Cinepro Amp Help 3k63



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

I've searched on-line and read the manuals and cannot find an answer to this. Someone out there must know...

I’m looking to set my 3k6iii (gen3) in a remote-start or remote-bypass mode. Most Cinepro amps have a two pin jumper on a small board on the right side of the chassis to enable/disable remote-start mode. The 3k6iii is different. I see a four pin connector that says “Remote-Bypass” and RBP but no designation of which pins need to be jumpered to put it in RBP mode.

Also the logic on the 3k6iii appears to be opposite most other Cinepro amps. For amps with the more common two pin connector “jumpered” is the normal front panel switched mode and “open” is RBP mode.

My 3k6iii with the four pin connector is “open” is for normal front panel switched mode so I assume some of the four pins must be jumpered to put it in RBP mode.

Anyone know what pins on the four pin connector need to jumpered to put it in Remote-Bypass mode? 

Thanks and Happy Holidays all!


----------

